# Does anyone use standardized tests?



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

If so, which ones do you use or have you used? My wife and I are interested in a couple but wanted to see which ones you guys have used. Good, bad, or other.

FYI, I have a 12 YO, 8 YO, 4 YO and a 2 YO. The 4 YO is just getting into reading, counting, and writing a bit. The 2 YO isn't schooling yet....just aggravating everyone else!

Thanks in advance,

Ray


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We use the testing services of Christian Liberty Press. They use an older test and we like it better.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We used (in 2006) California Achievement through Seton Testing Services. I was a good basic test and we had results within 2 weeks of mailing it in. The price was great, too. 

Our host country doesn't really care what we do with our kids, since we are ex-pats, so we don't test here.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

We use the California Achievement Test as well. You can give the test yourself, they provide everything you need. Then you mail it back in and have results quickly. Last year, there were errors in my daughter's results; it was obvious that they had plugged her 1st grade test answers into a 2nd grade score sheet (there were many more questions on the 2nd grade test which she, of course, hadn't answered, so got a really low score!). I called and had corrected results in my email the next day!

The CAT tests reading/LA and math only. In our state, that is all that's required to be tested so it works for us.


----------



## MorningGlory (Feb 20, 2008)

We do the California Achievement Tests through Seton Testing Service. You can Google them. They are fairly inexpensive, and have a great turnaround on getting your results back. We like them because they aren't as intense as the Stanford, and since my son has such profound dyslexia and dyspraxia, we can use all the help we can get!


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

We use Seton as well. 
Why do you want to test your children? I wouldn't do it if my state didn't require it.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Over the years (my oldest is 25), I have used the CAT, SAT and Iowa Basic Skills. I prefer the Iowa basic skills as I feel it gives me more information of where I need to go with each of my children. Personally I'm not really fond of any of the tests, as I don't feel they give you a really good indication of where a student is at, especially for those who don't test well. They also don't really tell a students ability to apply what they know to a real world situation. When I was an engineering manager, I had several employees who did great on testing and got out of college with the highest honors, but could not apply what they knew to a work situation.

I'm in a state that requires you to either be a certified teacher or under an umbrella school and the school that I'm with requires testing every two years. The school provides the SAT tests as that is what our local public schools use, but you can use another test on your own. I was the person in charge of this testing for several years, but left that position because another opened up and I don't really believe the testing tells a parent a whole lot and I found it hard to oversee a program I didn't really believe in. I'm also on the BJU list of proctors, and usually proctor students with special needs, whose parents or relatives want their children tested and aren't in a school that offers it, or students who are planning to go back into the public school system and don't have a recent test. In our area, if you want to put your child into the public school, you need to have them tested with the same test that the school uses in order to get them in at grade level (and I think they need to score 50% or better), otherwise you have a fight on your hands and they want to drop them back a grade.

I'm also not big on testing in school other than areas for which testing is not subjective such as spelling and math. I prefer for my students to intelligently discuss topics in english, history, science, health and most other subjects. Many students learn how to memorize enough to answer fill in the blank or multiple question tests, but don't really have a grasp on the subject and will quickly forget it.

Dawn


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

We wanted to test our children just to make sure we are on track. We use the ABeka curriculum and think it is great, but just wanted something else to put into their folder to measure our successes and to make sure they are as advanced as they need to be. 

We can't use the IOWA test because they give that test in Louisiana and IOWA won't allow us to give it for fear of someone else getting the test illegally and making a profit on it. That's the word we got. 

Thanks for the input!!!

Ray


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I have used Stanford Acheivement. I use the test for what it was intended... to be sure that I have not missed anything in teaching. These tests were never supposed to be about how kids are doing. They are supposed to be about how teachers are doing! If I have missed something really important, I want to be sure and know about it! But, I get to decide what is important. If I missed something that the test says is important, and I say it isn't important, or something I want to address at a later date, that is my perogative. But then I have lived in states that require testing, but do not track the results, so I have that choice. So I have kids that score post high school in math in 6th grade, but don't do a lot of formal science until 6th grade. (Oddly, that never affects their scores really negatively on the standardized tests? They score on or above grade level without the formal science book. Go figure??) So that is why we use standardized tests. Also, if you are doing a good job, there is nothing to fear. It become external validation of your homeschool. You have a way to "prove" education, if ever that is an issue, beyond your own word.

Cindyc.


----------



## Conniperous (Mar 17, 2009)

As a 26 year old who was homeschooled from grades 3-12, I think standardized testing is really important for the child as well. It's really important to learn how to take a test when you're younger because when you go to university, or you take an equivalency test to get into college, you have experience and you are not overwhelmed. Learning how to take a test in a skill that is very beneficial when you get to higher levels of education.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Conniperous said:


> As a 26 year old who was homeschooled from grades 3-12, I think standardized testing is really important for the child as well. It's really important to learn how to take a test when you're younger because when you go to university, or you take an equivalency test to get into college, you have experience and you are not overwhelmed. Learning how to take a test in a skill that is very beneficial when you get to higher levels of education.


Good point, and the only reason we do them.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

yes, that is a good point too. Our reasons for doing them are different, but it does help the kids with req. testing in the upper levels. SAT or ACT comes to mind.

Cindyc.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Our state doesn't require HSers to do testing, but as a teacher, I've always believed in their value as a teacher-assessment tool. 
When I spoke to our gradeschool principal about HSing, he invited Jasper to come in April to take the Stanford. I took him up on the offer.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

These are the ones we use: http://www.hewitthomeschooling.com/test/tmain.asp My kids are adopted from Russia and are therefore all ESL. These tests are not timed so it gave them a little extra time to work through stuff. The eldest is now fine and has no problem with standardized tests but middle child panics if she's timed. We're still using these tests for her.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

We're doing our first test this year and are using the CAT 5 Survey test through Seton.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Conniperous said:


> As a 26 year old who was homeschooled from grades 3-12, I think standardized testing is really important for the child as well. It's really important to learn how to take a test when you're younger because when you go to university, or you take an equivalency test to get into college, you have experience and you are not overwhelmed. Learning how to take a test in a skill that is very beneficial when you get to higher levels of education.


That is a very good point. I've run into a few HS'd students who had no clue how to take a test. You can get practice test books at most teacher supply stores (and ask for a discount, ours gives home schoolers and church teachers discounts also), which will have typical test type questions and the fill in the correct dot type answers.

Before the SAT or ACT college entrance test, we recommend our students take the EXPLORE and PLAN (from the ACT board) and then the PSAT in 11th grade. The PSAT is the test that qualifies students for the National Merit scholarship in 11th grade, and many home schooled students miss this test. Check with your local private schools or with the PSAT board, many private schools will allow your students to test with them if you order early enough. The test is in mid October on either a Wednesday or Saturday, but schools must place their orders in early August. Our group coordinates with a local Private school and we pay their proctor to test our students on Saturday, and often end up testing several of their students (so some of ours are allowed to test on Wednesday if they have conflicts with the Saturday testing) as well as other students from around who have missed the Wednesday test.

Also for the SAT and ACT, there are computer programs that are well worth the money for your students to use. They will give a practice test, then drill your student on the questions that he/she missed, giving tips on how to do the problems or read the questions.
Dawn


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I used PASS last year for my kids I liked it, this year I have ordered the PASS for my daughter and the CAT for my son since he is in high school. I think standardized testing is OK as a tool but should not be used as a catch all the way the schools do they train to the test and forget to inspire love of learning. Every kid is different and I am finding with my two that their styles are vastly different. My son is a more visual learned and my daughter is a hand on learner. Makes it challenging as we find what works and waht doesn't


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

where in south Louisiana are you located? Our homeschool group in St. Tammany does testing every year using the SAT. I've also used the CAT when my daughter was younger. 
I think they basically tell you what you already know but it was good for 12 year old daughter to have confirmed by another source. We have used this year to work very diligently on math (her lowest score) and will take the test again in May to see if scores have improved.

Are you a member of a homeschool group that might offer some of these opportunities?


----------

